# Raised last night!



## Dave (Feb 16, 2011)

Man, what an awesome experience.  I have so many questions now.   My instructor asked me afterward if i had any questions, I told him I had a lot and was looking forward to sitting down with him to talk about the ceremony.  
My uncle came down again from lake summerville to be present and to present my ring.   he started talking about all the men in our family....I got all choked up...had to hold back a tear or two.  

But man oh man....WOW.  An experience I wont  soon forget!


Dave


----------



## Bro. Bennett (Feb 16, 2011)

Congratulations Dave.... Travel well on your Journey..


----------



## Dave (Feb 16, 2011)

Thank you Bro. Bennett.  Looking forward to it!


----------



## Brother Jason Eddy (Feb 16, 2011)

Welcome Brother....Remember that you get out of Masonry what you put into it.  There is plenty of light to be found, and your Brothers are here to help you find it....


----------



## owls84 (Feb 16, 2011)

Hope you had a great time and congratulations on finally begining your life long journey. May you always keep this excitement throughout your journey.


----------



## Beathard (Feb 16, 2011)

Congrats.  Just remember you are at the starting point to a great adventure. Enjoy your travels. Learn as much as you can along the way.


----------



## Dave in Waco (Feb 16, 2011)

Congrats Brother Dave!!  Good luck and enjoy your travels.  Never lose the excitement you bring with you as you take your journey.


----------



## Dave (Feb 16, 2011)

Thank you to all of you.  I'm looking forward to continuing my journey and learning more.


----------



## AMcClure (Feb 16, 2011)

Congratulations Brother!


----------



## Benton (Feb 16, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Feb 16, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## Dave (Feb 16, 2011)

Ive seen so many books on Freemasonry.  Where to start???   Anyone recommend a first book?


----------



## Martin O (Feb 16, 2011)

Congrats Brother, there was a thread discussing some books. General consensus was that Freemasonry for Dummies by Bro. Chris Hodapp and The Idiot's Guide to Freemasonry are good starter books. Another good read was Born in Blood by John Robinson.  There are other books that can be found in lodge libraries for the serious researcher.


----------



## jhodgdon (Feb 16, 2011)

Awesome man congrats!


----------



## flttrainer (Feb 17, 2011)

Congratulations Brother!


----------



## Tony Siciliano (Feb 17, 2011)

Congrats!  Do your proficiency sooner rather than later.


----------



## jwhoff (Feb 17, 2011)

Welcome Brother Dave!  Hope to see you in our travels to foreign countries.  Great book, pick up a copy and start brightening yourself up.  

God speed ... jwhoff


----------



## S.Courtemanche (Feb 18, 2011)

Congrats (o;


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Feb 18, 2011)

Congrats, this is a great accomplishment!


----------



## tomgndallas (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh yes a big congrats. I was so full of questions after raising and wanted to know more about the history of the ritual and meaning of course. Began digging into books, have about 50 on the shelf and 460 in pdf on DVD. I am finishing up Solomon's Builders now, finished Pilgrims Path and Born in Blood not long ago. Robinson is pretty good. 

All the best in your travels from west to east my brother. We are all proud of you!


----------



## kenlew25 (Feb 23, 2011)

congrats and good luck in your travels


----------

